# EKG Diagnosis Help



## kimberly_dunn@chs.net (Feb 27, 2014)

I am new at coding EKG interpretations and have come across a few findings I'm not sure how to code. Early repolarization, left axis deviation, low voltage QRS and wide QRS tachycardia. If anyone could help it would be much appreciated. Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Narvaez6 (Mar 12, 2014)

Are these interpretations the computer generated or physician's interpretations?


----------

